# Stripping Antique Wood Doors



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

I have looked all over the web for some help with this, but haven't found anything that resembles what I'm working with.

I have some old antique 5-Panel doors that I am removing the paint and refinishing. The first few layers come off easily with stripper, but when you get down to the bottom, there is a layer of "yellowish" paint or primer that is pretty much resistant to the strippers.

Do you have any idea what this is, or more importantly, how to remove it from tight spaces? Doors are probably 1920-1940, Central Texas. 

Thanks in advance. 

tb


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Pictures please? 

Take your time and work on her slowly. I would never add any chems to grade doors like that age


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Link below has a little info on your problem.. Gotta wade thru a bunch of the 'regular' 2cool BS to get to it...but some good info is there..:rotfl:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=214928&highlight=stripping


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

That putty colored base coat is probably lead based primer. It takes a lot of work, but it can be removed with a heat gun. You will still have bits of paint in the pores and cracks, but if you can soften the paint and then remove it with a scraper, you can clean up most of the remaining bits with stripper and steel wool. It is a pain and if you are not careful, you will damage the wood with the scraper or scorch with the heat gun. You might be better off just painting the door now that you have removed all of the cracked and flaking paint. Be sure to work in a well vented area and wear a respirator rated for lead.


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

*Doors*

I have attached a couple pics of the doors. One is partially stripped and sanded, you can see how the cove and bead inside the panels can't be sanded like the flat areas.

The doors were originally in a house with no doors, a few walls, and a collapsing roof. So there was a LOT of humidity, for a very long time.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks.

tb


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Didn't see the responses before posting the pics. 

Thanks for the tips....

tb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You may need a Matabo....I have one. It cuts the paint off.
It will not do irregular surfaces, but the heat gun and a wire brush will do them. It's a mean machine but you do have to be carefull. Meant for striping clapboards. Google it to find out the details. 
You're welcome to borrow it.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

looks like a fir door to me, similiar to what I have in our house, I would rather use a chemical stripper than to try and sand all the finish off, as part if not all is a lead based finish. If you have a place that you can set the doors up on sawhorses, get you some jack goddards #1 stripper, it is non flameable but will burn the fire out of you if you get it on yourself, looks like "snot" coat the door in reall good and cover it with a piece of neoprene plastic and let the stripper do its work it will cause the old finish to bubble and craze up and you get the initial layers off recoat and do the same thing, use a piece of sharlened off oak wood to clean out the cracks, you can also use a brass grill cleaning brush to scrub the angles, once you have finish off wash door with a rag soaked with laquer thinner(this is flameable so DO NOT use in an enclosed space or anywhere close to a hot water heater. If you have any questions give me a call easier to answer over phone than to type out. 832-247-5551


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

It could be milk paint.
Very hard to remove w/ solvent based strippers.
Maybe one of the caustic soda or lye type would work.
Or heat gun.
Wear protection.


----------

